# radially laminated rings



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

I've made solid rings that are still intact but I would like to make a laminated ring. I've tried once before and could only loosely wind the strip of wood. Does anyone know of a fixture to hold the starting end as you wind it up? Just soak in plain water? Steam? I have 2 daughters, wife, nieces, etc. It would make fun presents if I could figure it out.
Jeff


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Why not make the end that will be inside the ring wider than the ring - sort of a T or a trumpet shape? Then you can hold the end in place while you wind it. When all is stuck and dried, just cut off the bits that stick out.

Not that I've tried this of course, but it is what I would try if I were doing this.


----------

